# La mia storia col bastardo verde



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Buona sera a tutti! 
Mi presento per chi non mi conoscesse, sono Eliade, gli anni sono cazzi miei, ma tutti mi chiamano zitella acida.
Dunque voglio raccontarmi la mia storia.

Premetto che non ho mai tradito mio marito, per inciso ancora deve nascere l'uomo che riuscirà ad incastrarmi.
Ho Scelto questo nick perché sonodistruttapercolpadiquelbastardodiocchiverdi era troppo lungo.

La mia storia inizia qualche giorno fa.
Il rapporto con il mio inesistente marito va a gonfie vele, siamo unitissimi e progettiamo di fare un bambolotto o in alternativa di adottare un peluche, pensavamo ad una scimmia oppure un unicorno...ma sto divagando. 

Ultimamente mi ha trascurato, alle mie totali assenti richieste di scopare lui rispondeva che era meglio fare la lavatrice altrimenti saremmo andati in giro nudi!!
Comunque non mi sentivo amata e capita, come donna e futura peluchatrice, però ripeto andava tutto benissimo.

In un momento no, precisamente quando il mio non marito mi chiede che c'è per cena (lui fa tre lavori, mentre io non trovo nulla), mi sono sentita usata...nemmeno con le bambole gonfiabili.
Comunque in questo mio momento no, mi sono ricordata del forum, e quindi...senza nemmeno rendermene conto, mi sono loggata. Ho ritrovato tante carissime persone, sono stata davvero contenta per un po'...non immaginavo che questa fosse l'inizio della fine!!
Scusate, devo interrompere..È troppo doloroso!!! Continuerò stasera!!

Ely


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti!
> Mi presento per chi non mi conoscesse, sono Eliade, gli anni sono cazzi miei, ma tutti mi chiamano zitella acida.
> Dunque voglio raccontarmi la mia storia.
> 
> ...


sempre pensato che non si puo' resistere al fascino di [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION]

il marito mandalo da me che inndue settimane te lo rieduco, vedrai te quanti peluche e cene al ristorante ci scappano


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sempre pensato che non si puo' resistere al fascino di [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION]
> 
> il marito mandalo da me che inndue settimane te lo rieduco, vedrai te quanti peluche e cene al ristorante ci scappano


Fiammetta!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] ma qui dicono che mio marito è uno sporcaccione, senza palle e senza arrosto!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fiammetta!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] ma qui dicono che mio marito è uno sporcaccione, senza palle e senza arrosto!!!


per l'arrosto posso solo cucinarlo
per le palle, tu mandamelo che te lo rinvio con due meloni, altroche'


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per l'arrosto posso solo cucinarlo
> per le palle, tu mandamelo che te lo rinvio con due meloni, altroche'


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Muoro!!!

Devo lavorare...non mi fate ridere!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Muoro!!!
> 
> Devo lavorare...non mi fate ridere!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


ok ti mando una foto di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] cosi smetti di colpo 
:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok ti mando una foto di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] cosi smetti di colpo
> :rotfl:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Lo sapevo. 
Mi ha preso in giro. 
Oramai passavo le notti abbracciato al mio cuscino immaginando il suo volto, il suo profumo e le sue mani sul mio corpo..... è solo l'ennesima presa in giro.
E’ sposata! Mi ha usato per uscire dal suo banale vissuto quotidiano con un uomo sopito dall'abitudine e che ormai la considera scontata. 

Erano anni che non desideravo così tanto una persona. Mi sono sempre auto convinto che un giorno sarebbe arrivata : la donna giusta per me, il grande amore. Eppure le sue parole accendevano le mie emozioni. Esacerbavo all’idea di un messaggio o di una foto del suo trillice sinistro. 

Ha voluto a tutti I costi dirmi la verità prima di toccarci per la prima volta. Illuso, tradito ed ancora vergine. 
 Non riuscirò mai più ad aprirmi cosi. Non tornerò mai più l’uomo di una volta.


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lo sapevo.
> Mi ha preso in giro.
> Oramai passavo le notti abbracciato al mio cuscino immaginando il suo volto, il suo profumo e le sue mani sul mio corpo..... è solo l'ennesima presa in giro.
> E’ sposata! Mi ha usato per uscire dal suo banale vissuto quotidiano con un uomo sopito dall'abitudine e che ormai la considera scontata.
> ...


Non è ancora arrivato il tuo turno!!!! Non ho finito di raccontare!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Mi sento tanto triste!! Voglio il bastardo, ma allo stesso tempo mi manca il mio non marito...

Forse dovrei continuare la storia..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è ancora arrivato il tuo turno!!!! Non ho finito di raccontare!![emoji35][emoji35]



che cappero ne so io?? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che cappero ne so io?? :rotfl:


Mi sembra ovvio...intuisci la situazione caprone!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sembra ovvio...intuisci la situazione caprone!! [emoji23][emoji23]


 È peggio della realtà.


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> È peggio della realtà. [emoji856]


Amoruccio mio!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lo sapevo.
> Mi ha preso in giro.
> Oramai passavo le notti abbracciato al mio cuscino immaginando il suo volto, il suo profumo e le sue mani sul mio corpo..... è solo l'ennesima presa in giro.
> E’ sposata! Mi ha usato per uscire dal suo banale vissuto quotidiano con un uomo sopito dall'abitudine e che ormai la considera scontata.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
sedotto e abbandonato 
che triste fine


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Amoruccio mio!![emoji23][emoji23]


come continua la storia ?


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come continua la storia ?


Sto scrivendo...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come continua la storia ?


Appena ho finito di mettere nel carrello la winx flora...[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sento tanto triste!! Voglio il bastardo, ma allo stesso tempo mi manca il mio non marito...
> 
> Forse dovrei continuare la storia..


:rotfl: :rotfl: 

Non "dovresti" 

DEVI.. :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Non "dovresti"
> 
> DEVI.. :carneval:


sshhh che si deve concentrare


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Dunque ero rimasta che, durante un mio momento no col mio non marito, sono tornata sul forum.

Contemporaneamente, il destino ci ha messo lo zampino e ha fatto tornare anche colui che è stata la mia rovina!

Per pura casualità, incuriosita dal nick, apro la sua discussione di ritorno e molto gentilmente lo saluto, SENZA ALCUNA MALIZIA, come si farebbe con un amico intimo.

Da li è iniziato tutto!!! Mi contatta subito in privato, dicendomi che il mio saluto lo ha colpito molto! Era talmente gentile che non ho potuto fare a meno di rispondere.
Abbiamo iniziato a parlare, dapprima come buoni amici...poi l'amicizia è diventata altro. Le nostre parole sono diventate sempre più intime, come se ci conoscessimo da sempre, e anche più spinte...eravamo attratti l'uno dall'altro!!
Nel frattempo il rapporto con mio  non marito procede alla grande, ma sentivo che mi mancava qualcosa...mi mancava il bastardo!!
Lo contatto, anche lui provava lo stesso! Decidiamo di vederci, anche se sapevo che non dovevo.
Fu un incontro incredibile, la cosa più bella che potessi fare.
Cercate di capirmi, io amo il mio non marito...ma il bastardo mi riempiva di complimenti, diceva che non aveva mai incontrato una donna come me, che nessuna sua ex poteva reggere il confronto!!
Non mi giudicate, le cose col mio non marito sono andate anche meglio......SOLO CHI CI È PASSATO PUÒ CAPIRE!!!

Comunque la storia va avanti, per un giorno intero....poi il fattaccio.
Mi scrivono in contemporanea due donne del forum che mi dicono di avere una relazione con il bastardo! 
Mi crolla il mondo, credevo che avevamo una relazione stabile ormai!! Invece scopro bugie, messaggi, sesso scafandrato, 3some anche con una sua ex!!
Tronco con un immenso dolore, il mio non marito si accorge di qualcosa, mi mette alle strette e confesso!!
Faccio di tutto per riconquistarlo e dopo due ore ci riesco!!
Solo che la mia scelta dura poco...mi ricontatta l'altro e io cedo!!
Mi dico che doveva essere solo sesso scafandrato...ma lui mi illude ancora!
Scopro che si sente ancora con altre donne e io pur di non perderlo accetto.
Nel frattempo scopo che anche mio marito mi ha mentito, si sente con una delle donne del bastardo!! Così siamo pari!!
Le richieste del bastardo si fanno sempre più insistenti ed eccessive...finché non coinvolgo mio marito a fare una cosa a 3 al buio...'ndo cojo cojo.

Ma qui viene il bello....il bastardo mi vuole lasciare!!!!
Può un uomo illudere in questo modo una bravissima moglie devota e spingerla al sesso scafandrato?
È giusto che mio marito faccia le cose zozze con una delle donne del bastardo?
Cosa devo fare?
Come faccio a tenermi tutti e due?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sshhh che si deve concentrare


Eh infatti.. sto prendendo appunti

Ho capito che sono il marito.. che palle porco mondo, sempre il palloso scontato marito che ti rompe la fava

Tanto per cambiare, lo piglio sempre nel culo anche x finta 

Ma porca puttana! Io voglio fare quello bravo davero!!! Quello che ti folgora .. 
È il mio ruolo me lo sento. Perché non me lo fanno fare manco x finta, porco zio!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh infatti.. sto prendendo appunti
> 
> Ho capito che sono il marito.. che palle porco mondo, sempre il palloso scontato marito che ti rompe la fava
> 
> ...


Ma amore..io ti amo così, dolce e coccolone!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma amore..io ti amo così, dolce e coccolone!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


Ma fammi fare anche quello bravo... Porcaccio il mondo :rotfl:

Il "merda" della situazione..

Mettimi alla prova..  :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma fammi fare anche quello bravo... Porcaccio il mondo :rotfl:
> 
> Il "merda" della situazione..
> 
> Mettimi alla prova..  :mexican:


Ok..scrivo il finale e ti sorprenderà![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ok..scrivo il finale e ti sorprenderà![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


:rotfl: :rotfl:. .. :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2017)

:rotfl::rotfl: voglio proprio leggere il finale


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come faccio a tenermi tutti e due?


Redbull. Tanta.


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque ero rimasta che, durante un mio momento no col mio non marito, sono tornata sul forum.
> 
> Contemporaneamente, il destino ci ha messo lo zampino e ha fatto tornare anche colui che è stata la mia rovina!
> 
> ...


Una specie di parodia delle storie che attraversano il forum.

Piacevole, ma qualcosa non mi torna. Per carità, non sono nessuno. C'ero già quando c'eri...ma io mica ti ricordo così, come dire, sul fulminato?!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque ero rimasta che, durante un mio momento no col mio non marito, sono tornata sul forum.
> 
> Contemporaneamente, il destino ci ha messo lo zampino e ha fatto tornare anche colui che è stata la mia rovina!
> 
> ...


una bella zuppa mista  
oserei dire che il tuo non marito e il tentatore vanno d'amore e d'accordo :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> una bella zuppa mista
> oserei dire che il tuo non marito e il tentatore vanno d'amore e d'accordo :carneval:


ti hanno tirato giù dal letto stamattina:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti hanno tirato giù dal letto stamattina:rotfl:


mi sono svegliata alle 5 e 11


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Redbull. Tanta.


Ti mette le aliiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Una specie di parodia delle storie che attraversano il forum.
> 
> Piacevole, ma qualcosa non mi torna. Per carità, non sono nessuno. C'ero già quando c'eri...ma io mica ti ricordo così, come dire, sul fulminato?!


Non era mia intenzione fare una parodia.

Che intendi con c'eri già? [emoji28]
Io sono iscritta dal 2010, tu dal 2013...se sei uno degli anziani, non mi ricordo di te.
Non sono fulminata (forse), sto solo seguendo il cazzeggio. [emoji23]
Una volta lo facevamo in un mio vecchio post "il bar di tradi" o forse il bazar...quando c'era l'utente tebe scrivevo cose sul blog ancora più allucinanti. 
Forse hai un ricordo di me del periodo in cui partecipavo poco e soprattutto al cazzeggio, in tal caso hai ragione. Spesso mi estraneo perché ci sono situazioni in cui  non gradisco essere coinvolta (ed è innegabile che ci siano state situazioni incresciose e rapporti che si sono deteriorati).
Inoltre ho un po' di stress accumulato e nessuna valvola di sfogo reale.
Poi se vuoi la parte seriosa e acida di me, dimmelo...[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> una bella zuppa mista
> oserei dire che il tuo non marito e il tentatore vanno d'amore e d'accordo :carneval:


Dici che devo preoccuparmi??[emoji33]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici che devo preoccuparmi??[emoji33]


eh quando c'e' di mezzo [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh quando c'e' di mezzo [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :rotfl:


La mia gelosia furiosa anche con semplici utenti è proverbiale, ormai.

Non posso farci nulla, sono fatto così.


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia gelosia furiosa anche con semplici utenti è proverbiale, ormai.
> 
> Non posso farci nulla, sono fatto così.


Con me non hai mica fatto il pazzo!! [emoji35][emoji24]


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh quando c'e' di mezzo [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :rotfl:


Dici??


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Con me non hai mica fatto il pazzo!! [emoji35][emoji24]



Aspetta di mandarmi qualche fotina o qualche messaggino privato di quelli pepati, e poi vedrai che tragedie ti metto in piedi se ti vedo scherzare con qualcun altro..


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspetta di mandarmi qualche fotina o qualche messaggino privato di quelli pepati, e poi vedrai che tragedie ti metto in piedi se ti vedo scherzare con qualcun altro..


L'hai voluto tu!!!


PM:
Amore sono tutta calda per te!!! Aspetto di sentire tutta la tua passione! Ti aspetto.
Allego foto
https://www.google.it/search?q=cicc...B&biw=360&bih=524#imgrc=lutnz8pZr3eVCM:&isa=y


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'hai voluto tu!!!
> 
> 
> PM:
> ...


Amore mio dolce..
Ma io sono un uomo palloso ed egoista..

Io voglio cose per me, solo per me..

Non voglio cose che vedono tutti, io voglio le parti nascoste.

Quello che è alla visione di tutti diventa banale..

Nasce banale, vive banalmente e muore banalmente

Quello che è prezioso per me è quello che è fuori dalla portata di tutti... Riservato gelosamente a persone speciali

Voglio cose solo nostreeeee ... Privatissime, segretissime

Sono buffo lo so...

Ma sono fatto così... 

Voglio il PRIVATO :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Amore mio dolce..
> Ma io sono un uomo palloso ed egoista..
> 
> Io voglio cose per me, solo per me..
> ...


si però a me dici tutt'altro!!


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si però a me dici tutt'altro!!


Ah sì???  

Io ti ho detto tutt'altro?? 

Proprio io??  

Bravo Skorpio, bravo.. mi complimento con te!

Mai essere sinceri piu di tanto con le donne.. che tanto poi lo pigli sempre nel culo


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sento tanto triste!! Voglio il bastardo, ma allo stesso tempo mi manca il mio non marito...
> 
> Forse dovrei continuare la storia..


sì ma il peluche?


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma il peluche?


Eh un momento!! La storia non è finita!!!!


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Amore mio dolce..
> Ma io sono un uomo palloso ed egoista..
> 
> Io voglio cose per me, solo per me..
> ...


Però a Ginevra dici altro!!!!
Quello era privato!! Non.vedi che c'è scritto PM  sopra????


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Amore mio dolce..
> Ma io sono un uomo palloso ed egoista..
> 
> Io voglio cose per me, solo per me..
> ...


Eh vuoi essere il macho della situazione, sto cercando di aiutarti...ma tu non mi faciliti il compito!!
Più che un macho sembri un mochi, un dolcetto soffice, non troppo dolce ma tanto gustoso!!


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh un momento!! La storia non è finita!!!!


spero che non venga maltrattato


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero che non venga maltrattato


Nessun peluche viene maltrattato in questa situazione!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Però a Ginevra dici altro!!!!
> Quello era privato!! Non.vedi che c'è scritto PM  sopra????


Si che l'ho visto

Ma io voglio il privato che lo leggo solo io!!!!!!

Voglio l'intimità di nooooiiii


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sì???
> 
> Io ti ho detto tutt'altro??
> 
> ...


 hai la memoria corta, il camerino di Intimissimi?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'hai voluto tu!!!
> 
> 
> PM:
> ...


sembri un po' abbondante


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si che l'ho visto
> 
> Ma io voglio il privato che lo leggo solo io!!!!!!
> 
> Voglio l'intimità di nooooiiii


Ma quello era privato!!!


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai la memoria corta, il camerino di Intimissimi?


...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sembri un po' abbondante


Ho le ossa grosse...[emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...


 privato un paio di palle, mi ha chiesto di andare insieme a fare acquisti e mentre. Ingenuamente provavo biancheria 

Il tuo non marito

È entrato di soppiatto e......:scopare:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai la memoria corta, il camerino di Intimissimi?



Non mettermi in difficoltà..

Sono disponibile a trovare un accordo tra persone (in)civili


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mettermi in difficoltà..
> 
> Sono disponibile a trovare un accordo tra persone
> (in)civili


 già fatto

Perché vedi io ti amo troppo, non puoi farmi questo


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> privato un paio di palle, mi ha chiesto di andare insieme a fare acquisti e mentre. Ingenuamente provavo biancheria
> 
> Il tuo non marito
> 
> È entrato di soppiatto e......:scopare:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> già fatto
> 
> Perché vedi io ti amo troppo, non puoi farmi questo


Rivendico il riconoscimento di status di maschio in temporanea difficoltà


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> privato un paio di palle, mi ha chiesto di andare insieme a fare acquisti e mentre. Ingenuamente provavo biancheria
> 
> Il tuo non marito
> 
> È entrato di soppiatto e......:scopare:


[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
Non ho nemmeno la forza di esprimere un insulto...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rivendico il riconoscimento di status di maschio in temporanea difficoltà


Disgraziato...facevi tutto l'ingenuo e invece...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Disgraziato...facevi tutto l'ingenuo e invece...


Ora li sistemo io tutti e due...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> Non ho nemmeno la forza di esprimere un insulto...


ma lui ti ama, si è sentito in colpa e dopo, ha voluto andare a comprarti il pelouche, che tanto ti piaceva


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Disgraziato...facevi tutto l'ingenuo e invece...


Non è stata colpa mia, è quella stronza che mi ha fregato con la storia dell'intimo da provare, capisci?

Io non ci pensavo, mi ci ha fatto pensare lei!

Io sono bravo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è stata colpa mia, è quella stronza che mi ha fregato con la storia dell'intimo da provare, capisci?
> 
> Io non ci pensavo, mi ci ha fatto pensare lei!
> 
> Io sono bravo!


 a adesso mi dai della stronza:incazzato:!!!!

Prima mi dici che sono la donna della tua vita , che con me ti senti in paradiso è poi dici che è solo colpa mia.
Paraculo che non sei altro.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a adesso mi dai della stronza:incazzato:!!!!
> 
> Prima mi dici che sono la donna della tua vita , che con me ti senti in paradiso è poi dici che è solo colpa mia.
> Paraculo che non sei altro.


Non essere così fiscale

Stronza in senso buono.. :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non essere così fiscale
> 
> Stronza in senso buono.. :carneval:


paraculo :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2017)

É proprio vero il famoso detto: tra le due litiganti...........


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lui ti ama, si è sentito in colpa e dopo, ha voluto andare a comprarti il pelouche, che tanto ti piaceva


..Almeno l'ha pagato lui?


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è stata colpa mia, è quella stronza che mi ha fregato con la storia dell'intimo da provare, capisci?
> 
> Io non ci pensavo, mi ci ha fatto pensare lei!
> 
> Io sono bravo!


Seeeeee....l'ho visto come la guardi!!!

..e io che morirei per essere guardata come guardi un panino con la mortadella, dopo una settimana di digiuno!!


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a adesso mi dai della stronza:incazzato:!!!!
> 
> Prima mi dici che sono la donna della tua vita , che con me ti senti in paradiso è poi dici che è solo colpa mia.
> Paraculo che non sei altro.


Allora non è vero che ama me!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> É proprio vero il famoso detto: tra le due litiganti...........


E tu che c'entri?? [emoji33][emoji33]

Comunque il "chi ha qualcosa da dire lo dica ora o taccia per sempre", ci fa un baffo!!!


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu che c'entri?? [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Comunque il "chi ha qualcosa da dire lo dica ora o taccia per sempre", ci fa un baffo!!!



 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' noto per la sua abitudine di sedurre e abbandonare....


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' noto per la sua abitudine di sedurre e abbandonare....


....e con me faceva tutto il micio...[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' noto per la sua abitudine di sedurre e abbandonare....


Perché sono una personcina dai sani principi

Nel senso che principio bene, anche se poi non concludo


----------



## Lostris (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai la memoria corta, il camerino di *Intimissimi*?


:facepalm:
Ma tu guarda, entro a caso e cosa mi tocca leggere...


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché sono una personcina dai sani principi
> 
> Nel senso che principio bene, anche se poi non concludo


Ti serve una consulente. Con i miei consigli diventerai infallibile.

Dobbiamo solo accordarci sui miei compensi


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti serve una consulente. Con i miei consigli diventerai infallibile.
> 
> Dobbiamo solo accordarci sui miei compensi


Da una mia grandissima amica, come molti han sempre detto, mi sarei aspettato gratuita'

Ah già, dimenticavo che la mia grandissima amica intima faceva ogni sorta di confidenze e strusciate private con tutti ,tranne che con me  

A me il bollino e a quegli altri la ciccia, tanto x cambiare


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu che c'entri?? [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Comunque il "chi ha qualcosa da dire lo dica ora o taccia per sempre", ci fa un baffo!!!


Io? Nulla





...forse


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeeeee....l'ho visto come la guardi!!!
> 
> ..e io che morirei per essere guardata come guardi un panino con la mortadella, dopo una settimana di digiuno!!


Sono stato costretto


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da una mia grandissima amica, come molti han sempre detto, mi sarei aspettato gratuita'
> 
> Ah già, dimenticavo che la mia grandissima amica intima faceva ogni sorta di confidenze e strusciate private con tutti ,tranne che con me
> 
> A me il bollino e a quegli altri la ciccia, tanto x cambiare


Le cose gratis non si apprezzano. Puoi anche pagarmi in natura qualche acconto, così facciamo rosicare gli struscioni 

Oh... Gli altri però li voglio per contanti


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Sono triste...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Qui tutte si trombano il mio non marito e il mio amante..tranne io!!![emoji24]


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qui tutte si trombano il mio non marito e il mio amante..tranne io!!![emoji24]


Direi che sei in sintonia con questo forum ahahah


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi che sei in sintonia con questo forum ahahah


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ..Almeno l'ha pagato lui?


e certo, non te l'ho regalato io:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ....e con me faceva tutto il micio...[emoji24][emoji24]


 di pelo - uche:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono triste...





Eliade ha detto:


> Qui tutte si trombano il mio non marito e il mio amante..tranne io!!![emoji24]


Ci vogliono solo allontanare.

Lo sai che sono solo tuo.....  E nel nostro futuro ci vedo così...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi che sei in sintonia con questo forum ahahah


...povera me....


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e certo, non te l'ho regalato io:rotfl:


..e tu che mi regali?


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di pelo - uche:rotfl:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Ma tu guarda, entro a caso e cosa mi tocca leggere...


 colpa di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], mi ha dato appuntamento lì


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci vogliono solo allontanare.
> 
> Lo sai che sono solo tuo.....  E nel nostro futuro ci vedo così...
> 
> [emoji1286]


Non ti credo più!!! [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ti credo più!!! [emoji24][emoji24]


Ho fatto qualche stronzata, è vero.

Ma ora sono sinceramente pentito. 

Alla topa non ci penso più, ho messo la testa a posto


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ..e tu che mi regali?


ti rido il maritove mi faccio un giro con [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION], per alleggerirti della incombenze quotidiane:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho fatto qualche stronzata, è vero.
> 
> Ma ora sono sinceramente pentito.
> 
> Alla topa non ci penso più, ho messo la testa a posto


e alla micia neanche?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e alla micia neanche?


Non mi tentare, te..  che lo sai che sono un uomo in difficoltà che sta seriamente impegnandosi x diventare bravo davero..


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho fatto qualche stronzata, è vero.
> 
> Ma ora sono sinceramente pentito.
> 
> Alla topa non ci penso più, ho messo la testa a posto


Sono indignata.

Vuoi gettare alle ortiche la tua fama di uomo trasformista e poliedrico, capace di irretire anche la più integra delle fanciulle? Che fine ha fatto l'uomo che ti rigira come fossi un concetto? Che fine ha fatto l'uomo che ti manipola come una frase a doppio senso? Che fine ha fatto tutto questo? Eh? :incazzato:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sono indignata.
> 
> Vuoi gettare alle ortiche la tua fama di uomo trasformista e poliedrico, capace di irretire anche la più integra delle fanciulle? Che fine ha fatto l'uomo che ti rigira come fossi un concetto? Che fine ha fatto l'uomo che ti manipola come una frase a doppio senso? Che fine ha fatto tutto questo? Eh? :incazzato:


Non so di cosa tu parli..

Io sono una persona semplice e onesta e un bravo lavoratore.
Soprattutto una persona sincera

Il massimo della libidine, insomma...


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so di cosa tu parli..
> 
> Io sono una persona semplice e onesta e un bravo lavoratore.
> Soprattutto una persona sincera
> ...


Aggiungici che ami i bimbi altrui, poi non appena divorzio ti sposo  :up:

Ops..... Sei già sposato  

Vabbè... Come te la cavi con piccole e grandi riparazioni domestiche? :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Aggiungici che ami i bimbi altrui, poi non appena divorzio ti sposo  :up:
> 
> Ops..... Sei già sposato
> 
> Vabbè... Come te la cavi con piccole e grandi riparazioni domestiche? :carneval:


Ecco brava, sono il soggetto già bell'eppronto da cornificare in prospettiva (troppo bravo, eccheppalle :rotfl: )

Con le riparazioni domestiche, come in altre casistiche, difficilmente mi fermo davanti a una difficoltà.

Non sempre questa mia caratteristica ha ricadute positive


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco brava, sono il soggetto già bell'eppronto da cornificare in prospettiva (troppo bravo, eccheppalle :rotfl: )
> 
> Con le riparazioni domestiche, come in altre casistiche, difficilmente mi fermo davanti a una difficoltà.
> 
> Non sempre questa mia caratteristica ha ricadute positive


Inquietante l'ultima frase. Comunque ho capito. Se ti chiedessi di ripararmi il forno rischierei concretamente di trovarci dentro il filtro della lavatrice


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Inquietante l'ultima frase. Comunque ho capito. Se ti chiedessi di ripararmi il forno rischierei concretamente di trovarci dentro il filtro della lavatrice


:rotfl: non a questo livello di rischio, ma la cucina te la concerei peggio del maiale

Come farebbe un vero artigiano insomma.. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Siete un duo di sceneggiatori :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: non a questo livello di rischio, ma la cucina te la concerei peggio del maiale
> 
> Come farebbe un vero artigiano insomma.. :rotfl:


Ne so qualcosa....[emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco brava, sono il soggetto già bell'eppronto da cornificare in prospettiva (troppo bravo, eccheppalle :rotfl: )
> 
> Con le riparazioni domestiche, come in altre casistiche, difficilmente mi fermo davanti a una difficoltà.
> 
> Non sempre questa mia caratteristica ha ricadute positive


Allora quando dopo 15 minuti che armeggi col lavello, mentre l'acqua skizza ovunque...c'è una sola soluzione: IDRAULICO.

....possibilmente figo....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qui tutte si trombano il mio non marito e il mio amante..tranne io!!![emoji24]


Che figata. Sono proprio contento. Ho scoperto che nelle fantasie di Eliade trombo come un riccio mentre nella realtà ho dovuto riattivare l'abbonamento a uporn!!! :facepalm:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti rido il maritove mi faccio un giro con @_OcchiVerdi_, per alleggerirti della incombenze quotidiane:rotfl:



ok che non sono l'unico con gli occhi Verdi.... ma io sto ancora aspettando davanti all'ufficio. Da venerdì sera!!


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che figata. Sono proprio contento. Ho scoperto che nelle fantasie di Eliade trombo come un riccio mentre nella realtà ho dovuto riattivare l'abbonamento a uporn!!! :facepalm:


Ma non è gratuito?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non è gratuito?


e mano male o sarei povero! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok che non sono l'unico con gli occhi Verdi.... ma io sto ancora aspettando davanti all'ufficio. Da venerdì sera!!


ma io son passata non ti ho visto !!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io son passata non ti ho visto !!!!


 Quando scoprono che sei un cesso e fanno finta di non riconoscerti! :unhappy:


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quando scoprono che sei un cesso e fanno finta di non riconoscerti! :unhappy:


 non lo so come sei, io ho cercato uno che imbracciava un basso!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo so come sei, io ho cercato uno che imbracciava un basso!


100 punti perchè non lo hai chiamato chitarra. Però non lo porto agli appuntamenti. diventa geloso. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e mano male o sarei povero! :rotfl:


Se vuoi ti passo alcuni tra i miei ponno preferiti!![emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 100 punti perchè non lo hai chiamato chitarra. Però non lo porto agli appuntamenti. diventa geloso. :rotfl:


E io quanti punti ho?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E io quanti punti ho?


di sutura?


----------



## Eliade (28 Novembre 2017)

Boh


----------

